# No means No!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Been there; done that!









Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My wife is just the opposite, says I need another cab tractor. I am the tight wad and do not want to be old and broke.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> My wife is just the opposite, says I need another cab tractor. I am the tight wad and do not want to be old and broke.


Jeff said "you have an unusual wife too"

Shelia

(I think Jeff might have been referencing me  )


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure made my wife laugh when she saw it. My wife never minds when i buy iron, she just remembers and soon she says something like " dear? is it ok if i get this?"


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I told my wife I'll never say no to whatever she wants to buy as long as we can afford it if she does the same for me. Works pretty good.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I sold a M7040 and bought a M5-091. They look so much alike maybe she won’t be able to tell the difference. LOL


----------

